# Is Theraband Gold my best option?



## Andy

Good morning fellow slingshotters.

I'm fairly new to shooting using flatbands and I want to gather some opinions as to whether I'm on the correct path with my choice of bands.

Due to an old motorcycle injury I have limited mobility with my right shoulder which means I'm unable to shoot butterfly style and instead rely on the archery style where I use an anchor point. Because of my short draw (75cm / 29.5") I've been using very short gold bands cut to size using measurements from Jörg's Slingshot Channel Algorithm.

I understand that ammunition plays a large part but would I be better switching from my current choice of 12mm Lead balls with TB Gold to , say 10mm lead balls and Theraband Black? I bought a small piece of Theraband Gold from Ebay a few weeks ago and would appreciate opinions from the knowledgeable people here. I only have two frames so I'd like to be able to plink or take live game with the same setup if possible.

Regards

Andy


----------



## e~shot

Hope this video will help you


----------



## Rayshot

You will get many answers. Yet keep this in mind.

Thera band Gold and Tex's latex are very close in comparison. As you will note if guys are using Flats, especially selling bands. You will see ether of the above the often used choices. Maybe for the same reasons I prefer one or the other above. My main reason is because it is a sweet spot for thickness and let's you cut band dimensions using *one flat per fork and accommodate* *a great range of strengths *


----------



## Northerner

Hi Andy,

I enjoy shooting TBG with 3/8" steel and 3/8" lead (9.5 mm). My draw is 30" to my ear lobe. A 3/4" straight cut works fine with 7 1/2" to 8" from pouch to fork. For 10 mm lead I would try TBG with 7/8" x 3/4" x 7 1/2" and see how it performed. A 1" x 3/4" x 7 1/2" (or 8") might be better but I don't think my thumb would like it. The thin TBB would likely need to be doubled up or cut very wide for the same power at 30".

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Charles

I think you will find that Theraband black does not have as long a band life as the gold, simply because it is thinner and more fragile. Personally, I would stick with the gold ... or try latex bands from some of our vendors.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

Get outstanding life from blue! Doubled at 25mm straight cut, will suite 3/8 down..but I sometimes draw 44" plus so can't say what a very short cut will perform.. stick with gold, and narrow the bands if I hurts your arm...


----------



## Imperial

for plinking - ever consider chained rubber bands , set up to your strength level ? or 84 or 107 rubber bands ? for hunting - many have had success with chained band set ups, just look in the hunting section, im guessing its effective at a reasonable close range and shot placement ( as always, head shot ) . dont know if my suggestion helps you out but i thought id just throw it out there .


----------



## Andy

Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to post a reply.

Northerner - I will give your suggestions a try with a move down to 9.5mm lead.

Charles - I'll try and source a supplier here in the UK of the Latex bands.

Andy


----------



## Scrambler84

The Rubber I am using it double band Gold seems fast and comfortable also I also do not do butterfly style . I get a very good amount of power
Without no problems. I also use tubes but only on wrist rockets I really like Flat bands


----------

